

Microsoft to patch 17-year-old computer bug  - skennedy
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8499859.stm

======
tptacek
Old news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1067584>

------
blahedo
That makes the bug older than some of the script kiddies trying to exploit it!

------
ryandvm
Chalk one up to "security by obscurity".

